# 27 weeks :) due march 24th finally at 3rd Tri :)



## collette86

27 weeks + 1 day, after a rocky second Trimester with bleeding and complete placent praevia i am finally here :)

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/27weeks.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

A very warm welcome :wave:


----------



## ttclou25

yay me too - congrats :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Gratz im with you :flower:


----------



## youngmommy2

Welcome!!


----------



## collette86

thanks everyone1 how are u all finding 3rd tri x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi :hi: I'm due 28th March so kind of slipping over to 3rd tri :winkwink:

Hope all you ladies are keeping OK :thumbup:


----------



## OriginalDoll

We have the same due date :)


----------



## collette86

OriginalDoll said:


> We have the same due date :)

and both with a little pink bump :) how are you finding it? x


----------



## Noahs mum

I've just moved over as well!! Time is flying by hope your feeling well xx


----------



## pandinha

Same due date for my LO as well!!


----------



## OriginalDoll

collette86 said:


> OriginalDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same due date :)
> 
> and both with a little pink bump :) how are you finding it? xClick to expand...

Feels like its gone by so fast, but at the same time it feels like it took forever to make it to 3rd tri!! 3 more months till we meet our little girls!


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey hey heyyyy!

I just entered 3rd trimester as well! 

Well, mostly....My OB gave me an EDD of March 28th but my ultrasound nurse/technician told me March 23rd but whatever! Still very near each other.

Pink bump for me too :)


----------



## Danie1stbaby

Congrats everyone! I am just entering third trimester as well.Yikes! I am so afraid~ 27 years of being alone,selfish and coming/going as I please....now I have this little person coming intot the world depending on me.Pray for me! lol It's happening so fast,my due date is March 26th...wow it's far yet so close.Afraid to read the threads in third trimester....I am so afraid of labor.You pinch me and I might cry lol


----------



## KCR250

Just got here as well! Hope this trimester flies by like the second.


----------



## kristen77

:hi:! third tri is flying by at the moment! I expect it to slow down once we get into January though! Not long now for any of us Marchies, I'm due on the 6th :D.

Xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats and welcome! :dance: x


----------



## JadeEmChar

Hi :)


----------



## blessed22

Yep Im due March 17th....and I agree it feels far n close at the same time!


----------



## The Alchemist

They say it starts dragging in 3rd tri. But I think for me, it will go by quick because I will be so busy in the next 2 months to come.

Birth plan? I'm gonna try all natural. No meds. Nobody thinks I will, but that just makes me even stronger in my decision. Don't let anyone you down!


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> 27 weeks + 1 day, after a rocky second Trimester with bleeding and complete placent praevia i am finally here :)

Found you! I knew you would have started a new thread in our next trimester  

xx


----------



## simoneandbump

Congratulations :)


----------



## blessedmomma

found you collette!!!

congrats everyone. my little guy is due march 18:baby:


----------



## collette86

hey ladies :) how are we? xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, I ate too much today and ended up throwing it up.


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

Me too! Very excited and terrified all at the same time. So many ladies moving over here at the same time! Wow congratulations everyone:)


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi i saw that in the other thread, :-( that's not good, i hope you feel better now! x

Collette i feel like a heffer hehe, how are you? xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm fine now. I just ate too much first thing this morning I guess.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

And baby has been moving like crazy today. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nrs2772

I am 27 weeks and due march 25 . Congrats


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh yoshi- i hope your better. i know if i eat too much i feel sick :hugs:


----------



## Charlie1975

Hi Ladies, I'm due 26th March & hoping the last trimester goes smoothly.:happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

is anyone having anymore scans? Im booked in for a 4D scan todau so excited!


----------



## sunflower2310

Oohh enjoy your scan. I don't have any more planned, i just had the 2 standard NHS ones xx


----------



## Glowstar

ttclou25 said:


> is anyone having anymore scans? Im booked in for a 4D scan todau so excited!

Good luck Lou!!! make sure to post some pics :thumbup:

I've got 2 more scans...5th January and 16th February...probably because I'm an old cow (41!!)


----------



## SnowWhite90

welcome honey!! Beautiful bump you have there :) Awh x


----------



## blessedmomma

we have a 32 week scan coming up :happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have not heard anything about having another one. You never know though. I have a cousin that had four!


----------



## The Alchemist

I haven't even had my 20 week scan yet all because of insurance.


----------



## Skadi

I'm due on the 24th as well! :)


----------



## collette86

im fine thanks ladies :) i have a scan at 29 weeks on 13th jan then one at 34 weeks in feb to see if my placenta is clear of my cervix :) xx


----------



## gigglebox

Hey ladies! I'm new here too...still visiting the 2nd tri, but trying to dip my toes a little deeper into these forums ;)

Anyone else take the glucose test? How did it go? I just took it today...gross :haha:

Someone asked about scans; since I was thrown into the high risk category, I get scans every 3 weeks. Just had one yesterday, next one is on the 17th.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I took the glucose test a few weeks ago. It was so nasty.


----------



## Skadi

I passed my glucose test - was a little worried about it. Honestky I didn`t think it was that bad. I was expecting something really terrible tasting!


----------



## addy1

New to the third tri as well! Due March 23rd with our second baby! March seems to coming up very quickly! I am going to have one more scan towards the end to see the position of the baby due to my previous c-section and wanting a v-bac this time!


----------



## simoneandbump

ttclou25 said:


> is anyone having anymore scans? Im booked in for a 4D scan todau so excited!

Im having a 4D Sscan at 29 weeks. xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hey guys...hows it going? 

Yoshi - how did your glucose test go - hope the results were ok. 

Eek 12/13 weeks until LO arrive - SCARY.

xx


----------



## ttclou25

I really dont know what to expect with this glucose test - i think id rather not know with the comments i hear about it. :argh:


----------



## OriginalDoll

I am taking my glucose test next Tuesday. I think I'm the only one that likes the taste of the drink lol just like orange soda, but no fizz!


----------



## Skadi

OriginalDoll said:


> I am taking my glucose test next Tuesday. I think I'm the only one that likes the taste of the drink lol just like orange soda, but no fizz!

That's what I thought! It tasted like flat orange crush to me with some extra sugar.


----------



## ttclou25

OriginalDoll said:


> I am taking my glucose test next Tuesday. I think I'm the only one that likes the taste of the drink lol just like orange soda, but no fizz!

mines next Tuesday too at 9.30am - good to hear some people can like it :winkwink: Hopefully ill be one


----------



## OriginalDoll

ttclou25 said:


> OriginalDoll said:
> 
> 
> I am taking my glucose test next Tuesday. I think I'm the only one that likes the taste of the drink lol just like orange soda, but no fizz!
> 
> mines next Tuesday too at 9.30am - good to hear some people can like it :winkwink: Hopefully ill be oneClick to expand...

You'll be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Any one getting a scan before LO arrives...I want to get a 3D scan...but already had 2 private ones and hubby wont let me have another?? 

xx


----------



## gigglebox

When is the best time for a 3d scan? mummy bean--why did you opt for the private scans? (btw, is that your hubby/SO in the photo? stunning sleeve!)

about the glucose drink, at first it didn't bother me but the more i had to drink it, the more disgusting it got...just...so...sugary lol! I have a serious fear of failing though :( I haven't been good when it comes to sugar intake...


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant stand the glucose test! that stuff makes me gag and then i feel sick waiting for the blood to be drawn. my levels were 93 this time so apparently thats good:thumbup:


----------



## The Alchemist

Is that glucose test where they require you drink a bottle of sweet drink that tastes like flat orange soda???


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mummy Bean said:


> Hey guys...hows it going?
> 
> Yoshi - how did your glucose test go - hope the results were ok.
> 
> Eek 12/13 weeks until LO arrive - SCARY.
> 
> xx

I passed the test but my iron is low.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> i cant stand the glucose test! that stuff makes me gag and then i feel sick waiting for the blood to be drawn. my levels were 93 this time so apparently thats good:thumbup:

I know what you mean I felt the same way.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The Alchemist said:


> Is that glucose test where they require you drink a bottle of sweet drink that tastes like flat orange soda???

Yes it is.


----------



## blessedmomma

YoshiPikachu said:


> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys...hows it going?
> 
> Yoshi - how did your glucose test go - hope the results were ok.
> 
> Eek 12/13 weeks until LO arrive - SCARY.
> 
> xx
> 
> I passed the test but my iron is low.Click to expand...

im exactly the same yoshi. do you know what your iron was? they said mine is 10.6


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys...hows it going?
> 
> Yoshi - how did your glucose test go - hope the results were ok.
> 
> Eek 12/13 weeks until LO arrive - SCARY.
> 
> xx
> 
> I passed the test but my iron is low.Click to expand...
> 
> im exactly the same yoshi. do you know what your iron was? they said mine is 10.6Click to expand...

They didn't say they just said it was low.


----------



## The Alchemist

YoshiPikachu said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Is that glucose test where they require you drink a bottle of sweet drink that tastes like flat orange soda???
> 
> Yes it is.Click to expand...

Oh! I drank that at my 1st prenatal appointment. It wasn't so bad actually....what made it bad was that the lady said to drink it all quickly, no sips.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The Alchemist said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Is that glucose test where they require you drink a bottle of sweet drink that tastes like flat orange soda???
> 
> Yes it is.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I drank that at my 1st prenatal appointment. It wasn't so bad actually....what made it bad was that the lady said to drink it all quickly, no sips.Click to expand...

Wow. They let me take as long as I needed. I wold of gotten sick other wise.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Jelly - well i had a 8 week scan...as there would be no way i would have made it to 12 weeks with out knowing things were ok. Then we had some serious stressful few weeks with our house purchase so we had a gender scan at 19 weeks (as anomoly scan was not until 22) which really cheered us up - best £70 spent. 

Yea that me hubby...thanks i am surprised it turned out ok being he let his friend do it while drunk - i did then have to pay my tattoist a lot of money to fix it lol. 

Whats every one plans for new years? i have no idea...only so many times i can go out and watch everyone else get trollied.


----------



## Glowstar

It's crap isn't it...watching everyone else get dressed up and getting bladdered :shrug: I just can't find anything to wear :wacko:

Not out on NYE but got a family party on New Years Day so looking forward to that :thumbup:

Not long and we will really be counting down as soon as 2012 begins :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

mummy bean--your comment on the tattoo touch up made me literally "lol" :haha: so you said you had a gender scan, are you team blue or pink?

Hubby & I spent a ton of time figuring out what to do...in the end, we just invited a co-worker of his and his family over. His co-worker is nice and has a wife that is "straight edge" (lives a completely sober lifestyle), so I won't be the only one not drinking this year :thumbup: they also have an adorable 5 year old who will be joining us.

I doubt I'll make it too far after midnight anyway...


----------



## ttclou25

I would like to skip new year when pregnant - im going to a party, obviously not drinking (im taxi) and its going to be painful around drunk people. Esp as its my DH mates and they will be doing shots, i dont think ill last past 10pm


----------



## sunflower2310

My Husband will be popping to the local pub and then we will do our tradition of takeaway and dvds  We are usually asleep by 10pm New Years eve lol x


----------



## Mummy Bean

Jelly - We having lil boy :happydance:

I think we doing takeaway and DVD's...as I have played well so far going to all the xmas parties and being taxi for OH...but getting bigger and cant stand or sit for for very long in one time...so just wanna chill out. 

hopefully going to do something on NY day tho to make up for it.


----------



## Mummy Bean

oops just realise i keep replying to Jelly...where it actually gigglebox...sorry easily confused these days lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mummy- its preggo brain!

we have no real plans for NYE. probably gonna watch some movies after the kids go to bed. DH might have a beer but not even sure of that.


----------



## gigglebox

Mummy Bean said:


> oops just realise i keep replying to Jelly...where it actually gigglebox...sorry easily confused these days lol

:haha: no problem!

What did you all pick for your nursery theme? We're doing owls


----------



## The Alchemist

I have birds, flowers, and bees. I ordered wall stickers from amazon. I bought separate covers, blankets, etc. I was trying to represent "life", as that's what her name means.


----------



## Mummy Bean

we are moving house this weekend so havent started yet...but have found website that prints full wall murials for like £50 - so think we getting a cartoon esk rainforest for one wall...as much as i would like to think i have some artist skill i know if i attempt to draw/paint straight on the wall baby going to end up with a bunch of crossed eyed dodgy animals..


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don't know what I'm going to do for new years, my family doesn't really do anything. And I don't have to worry about drinking because I'm not old enough to drink anyway.


----------



## ttclou25

It's been so much fun decorating the nursery, we got the ginger bread man set on mamas and papas.


----------



## The Alchemist

Hope everyone have a nice NYE. I will be spending it with OH and his parents, so mine's pretty calm. His parents cooked sooooo much food!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I went out to eat for dinner with my boyfriend. We had to wait for 30 minutes becuase we got a table becuase it was so busy. But it was nice. :D


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Happy New year 2012!!!!


----------



## sunflower2310

Happy New Year ladies, let the countdown to babies o'clock commence  x


----------



## OriginalDoll

Hope everyone had a great nye!!
I'm surprised I managed to stay awake until midnight lol


----------



## collette86

hey ladies, hope you all had a good nye..... i fell asleep before 12 i think! its so different being pregnant on new year! will defo make up for it next year! :) how is everyone xx


----------



## ttclou25

Happy new year !!- doesnt it feel weird now we're in January that we only have to wait until march now, the countdown really feels like its on. I need to get a boot up arse and paint the nursery


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year everyone!!!! hope everyone had a great evening:flower:

we stayed up til midnight, but crashed right after. the last 2 nye i have been pregnant (just had a baby in feb 2011) and the one before that i had just had a baby on dec 16th, so i havent really been able to do much the last three years. it was very worth it though!


----------



## gigglebox

Happy new year and may the let the countdown begin!

Good job to you ladies who made it past midnight! I survived until about 1, and as soon as I hit my pillow I was out. The dogs even let me sleep in until 9 today, so that was nice!

I just got married in May and am feeling very similar emotions now as I was to that -- the very "flip flopping" between being overjoyed & excited to being scared and a bit terrified :blush: but i know it will all be fine in the end...anyone feeling like this?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I get like that sometimes...So it decided that it was going to snow a few hours before new year's day. There was no snow at all and then all of a sudden the ground was coved in it!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Yea i get scared sometimes! It is crazy to think I am growing this little life inside me and soon it will depend on me and OH to take care of it. I'm so excited though. I walk into her room every morning, can't wait to walk in when she is here and see her little face :)


----------



## addy1

It kind of hit me at New Years that I will soon have two children! For some reason, now that it is 2012, it seems so much more real! I also got a few little sleepers and onsies for the baby as presents, and it just kind of hit me!! Soon there will be another little one in our house! Yikes! Not much longer now, less than 12 weeks!


----------



## The Alchemist

They say it drags in 3rd trimester, but I have a feeling it will fly by.

For me, 2nd trimester dragged.


----------



## sunflower2310

*sings its the final countdown* :-D


----------



## Glowstar

I am sooooooooooo counting down...8 weeks left of work :happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

wohoo, i hope they go quickly for you xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

28 week scan today :)


----------



## sunflower2310

I hope it goes well  xx


----------



## Glowstar

OriginalDoll said:


> 28 week scan today :)

Good luck, I've got mine on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

OriginalDoll said:


> 28 week scan today :)

Hope everything goes well :thumbup:

Are these private scans? Im thinking of booking another one at around 32 weeks to check all is well.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have to get a shot on Thursday.


----------



## collette86

hey ladies, 

Cant wait to see your new scan pics :) ive got my scan on the 13th.

Does anyone else feel like their baby is HUGE now??? i cannot even imagine that she is gonna get any bigger lol i literally feel like im gonna pop! 

Im also starting to get tired again now like first tri, i finished work today, had dinner and started watching tv and fell asleep.....not done that in a while lol! anyone else?

How is everyone? 

Sunflower- how are u and little man?
Blessedmomma- how an earth do we handle being full term lol 

xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I've been tired the whole time.


----------



## collette86

mine was better in second tri yoshi? seems to be coming back :( hope ur ok? x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm fine just tired all the time.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol collette- just one day at a time:winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm fairly tired but finding the physical side of it worse at the moment. My ribs are hurting :wacko: and my hips hurt so I'm not sleeping great. 
It's prob because I'm just old :haha: (41)


----------



## sunflower2310

I am exhausted. Little man was not impressed today at the doppler in the consultant office. He kicked it off repeatedly and then hid lol. She managed to get him in the end but very quietly lol.
I feel huge and look it by peoples reactions, i will be glad to be done and him here. 
Not impressed with how the consultant appointment went today :-( xx


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- i dont think your old. some women wait til their 40's to start having kids. im sorry your struggling though :hugs:

sunflower- i hope your next appt goes better:flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

Thanks, it has to, as it is at 36 weeks when i next see them. After being led up the garden path thinking i could have my c-section, they are now deciding i should go natural! They want to speak to my specialist to see if it is safe to and then let me know at 36 weeks! Not happy to say the least as i want to know what to prepare for, as natural will be very complicated and stressful for me and Monkey so i want to prepare either way, plus i need to know whether i am packing my hospital bag for a short or long stay :-( xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- im the same. i would rather plan way in advance whats gonna happen. it does sound like it would be very much more stressful to go naturally for you. i hope they go with the section where it can be planned better for you and monkey :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

collette86 said:


> Does anyone else feel like their baby is HUGE now??? i cannot even imagine that she is gonna get any bigger lol i literally feel like im gonna pop! xx

i can relate to this statement! I feel SO huge, and my stomach feels so taut and large all the time...the worst part is that he keeps stretching out and pushing his feet into my side, so much that I'm starting to feel bruised there! I feel like he's going to burst out the side any day :dohh:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm going to the OBGYN tomorrow and I have to get that shot, and then I have to go every two weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- what did i miss hun? what shot do you have to get?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My blood type is O- and I don't know what my boyfriend's blood type is. I for got what the shot is called.


----------



## bumpbear

I'm a march 25ther! Hi ladies. I recognise some of your usernames. Only just decided to brave it over to 3rd trimester today. I'm feeling pretty good at the mo- just a little tired and also have random days where I could scratch all my skin off and still feel itchy! Weird huh. Will mention it to my OB when I see her for my glucose tolerance test tomorrow. Now I'm going to go back and read through all these pages to see if I'm following group trends... x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

bumpbear said:


> I'm a march 25ther! Hi ladies. I recognise some of your usernames. Only just decided to brave it over to 3rd trimester today. I'm feeling pretty good at the mo- just a little tired and also have random days where I could scratch all my skin off and still feel itchy! Weird huh. Will mention it to my OB when I see her for my glucose tolerance test tomorrow. Now I'm going to go back and read through all these pages to see if I'm following group trends... x

Your due on the same day as me! :D Welcome!


----------



## gigglebox

Yoshi--I have a ton of relatives up in the MN area :D I love it there...during the summer :haha:

can you relate to my fear of going into labor during a snow storm? I'm a little concerned about that!


----------



## ttclou25

Bumpbear - good luck with Glucose test, take lots of books to keep occupied x


----------



## OriginalDoll

I meant 28 week check up not scan hehe darn baby brain. All is well, did my glucose test yesterday. Anyone else not mind the orange drink? I think its good!


----------



## The Alchemist

Originaldoll - I had my glucose test yesterday and didn't mind the taste at all. It tastes just like orange soda! I downed that bottle in one gulp, pretty much lol.


----------



## ttclou25

me too i was expecting something worse - ive had worse cold/flu drinks. I guess we pass if we dont hear anything or find out at midwife appointment


----------



## Glowstar

I past my GTT :thumbup: so glad about that.

Here's baby Glowie from today at 28 weeks 1 day weighing approx 2lbs 5oz :thumbup:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babybirkett28weeks1day.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

precious glow!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

welcome :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Everything was fine today. I have to go back every two weeks now.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

gigglebox said:


> Yoshi--I have a ton of relatives up in the MN area :D I love it there...during the summer :haha:
> 
> can you relate to my fear of going into labor during a snow storm? I'm a little concerned about that!

Yes that would suck, the hospital I am going to is at lest 30 to 40 minutes away from my house. There is one that is like 5 minutes away from my house, but I don't want to go to that one becuase I heard bad things about it.

It has been a really weird winter though this year so hopefully no snow storms. I have never seen such a war winter before. :haha:


----------



## bumpbear

ttclou25 said:


> Bumpbear - good luck with Glucose test, take lots of books to keep occupied x

Thanks!

I had the orangey drink one so it wasnt too bad. Though I did feel pretty ropey yesterday evening with a headache and general feeling like poo first trimester type feeling. And now my sense of smell and retching seems to have come back today. Dont know if the two are related. :shrug: Anyone had the same experience?

I also had to wake up three times last night to eat: work up literally starving! Whats going on! I hope this calms down as I put on five pounds since my last OB visit and dont want to continue down that road. I'll be a whale by the end of March at this rate.

I have to visit the doc every two weeks now. Seems like overkill, but perhaps I am just in denial that birth day is round the corner.

I never know what questions to ask at the end of the appointments either. My doc also asks me if I have anything odd to report or any questions to ask and I always reply 'errrrr, no' and leave. Is this odd since its my first pregnancy? What kinds of things do you guys ask about?


----------



## bumpbear

Glowstar said:


> I past my GTT :thumbup: so glad about that.
> 
> Here's baby Glowie from today at 28 weeks 1 day weighing approx 2lbs 5oz :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babybirkett28weeks1day.jpg

Awww, look how much space our little ones are taking up now.

Definitely no longer fitting in to one u/s shot like they used to.

Did they tell you how big the baby is at the mo etc?

I dont get another scan til 35 weeks when they want me to go in to assess final baby weight and baby's position etc. Unless my glucose tolerance test comes back with bad results in which case I will have to be scanned fortnightly to monitor growth. I hope I pass GTT!


----------



## bumpbear

gigglebox said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their baby is HUGE now??? i cannot even imagine that she is gonna get any bigger lol i literally feel like im gonna pop! xx
> 
> i can relate to this statement! I feel SO huge, and my stomach feels so taut and large all the time...the worst part is that he keeps stretching out and pushing his feet into my side, so much that I'm starting to feel bruised there! I feel like he's going to burst out the side any day :dohh:Click to expand...

Im the opposite! I'm 5'5, UK10/ US6. I have no aches and pains, look down at my bump and wonder how a whole 12 inch+ baby can be in there. My pre-pregnancy jeans are still doing up fine and most of my tops still fit too! But the baby must be growing nicely because all scans have been okay and my fundal height always measures on track. Its funny how we all carry differently, isnt it!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

bumpbear said:


> I never know what questions to ask at the end of the appointments either. My doc also asks me if I have anything odd to report or any questions to ask and I always reply 'errrrr, no' and leave. Is this odd since its my first pregnancy? What kinds of things do you guys ask about?

I am the same way. I never have any questions. If I ever want to know anything I usually just look online.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...94-feel-so-stupid-right-now.html#post14853609


----------



## gigglebox

bumpbear said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like their baby is HUGE now??? i cannot even imagine that she is gonna get any bigger lol i literally feel like im gonna pop! xx
> 
> i can relate to this statement! I feel SO huge, and my stomach feels so taut and large all the time...the worst part is that he keeps stretching out and pushing his feet into my side, so much that I'm starting to feel bruised there! I feel like he's going to burst out the side any day :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Im the opposite! I'm 5'5, UK10/ US6. I have no aches and pains, look down at my bump and wonder how a whole 12 inch+ baby can be in there. My pre-pregnancy jeans are still doing up fine and most of my tops still fit too! But the baby must be growing nicely because all scans have been okay and my fundal height always measures on track. Its funny how we all carry differently, isnt it!Click to expand...

right?! there was a thread on here yesterday, "33 weeks pregnant bumps" and just the difference in all the sizes was fascinating to say the least! Honestly, people had been saying in the 2nd tri how huge and uncomfortable they were feeling, and I was quietly thinking so myself how, "oh, i don't feel that way! i'm getting big but this is totally manageable." ...that is, until about 2 weeks ago. now i fear the rest of the pregnancy lol!

Yoshi--guess you're just going to have to tour the second one and maybe you can pick between the two ;)


----------



## Glowstar

I'll post a bump pic later, I'm not huge but this is my 3rd and I'm 41!!

Babies weight was estimated at 2lbs 5oz.


----------



## OriginalDoll

The Alchemist said:


> Originaldoll - I had my glucose test yesterday and didn't mind the taste at all. It tastes just like orange soda! I downed that bottle in one gulp, pretty much lol.

 Yea, its not bad at all!


----------



## OriginalDoll

& yay, I'm 29 weeks today!!!! :wohoo: 
Still have to upload my week 28 pic and post it in the bump section hehe


----------



## collette86

heres me now at 29 weeks! lol i feel huge, i would love to see how i compare to u guys x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/29weeks.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/29weekstat.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

collette--i know it's a weird thing to comment on but I LOVE the damask wallpaper in the background! Your bump is also very neat ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump!!!! i will try to get one up today, 30 weeks tomorrow yikes!


----------



## bumpbear

what a cute bump! i am 29 weeks tomorrow and my bump isnt nearly as cool as yours.

(the cat in the background is adorable too!)


----------



## collette86

lol thanks ladies, he is a nighmare lol cost me £400 ha ha but he is definitely my baby :) he is a maine coon! im looking forward to seeing everyones bumps :) we have all grown so much its crazy!! 

wow blessedmomma- 30 weeks :) not long now ha ha 

Anyone else getting the worst heartburn :( xx


----------



## The Alchemist

I agree with *gigglebox*! The wallpaper is really lovely. As is the bump!


----------



## Glowstar

Nice bumpage Collette :thumbup: (nice tattoo as well) mine has stretched :shock:

Here's my 28 week bump pic:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/28weeks2days.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have to take a new picture.


----------



## ttclou25

Collete & Glow - what lovely neat bumps!

My bump feels bigger than what it looks i think. But then some people say im big and some say im small, think it must be what you wear too.
 



Attached Files:







402072_10150491585009484_512119483_8346756_1190108758_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mummy Bean

Lovely bumps guys. 

Cant believe we only got 10/11 weeks to go! 

Just wonderin what happens at the 28 weeks App....just i missed mine so book it for next week, but have a hospital app the next day so wondering if need to do both?

x


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Welcome and well wishes for the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## collette86

ttclou25 said:


> Collete & Glow - what lovely neat bumps!
> 
> My bump feels bigger than what it looks i think. But then some people say im big and some say im small, think it must be what you wear too.

what a gorgeous bump :) perfect :)

mummybean- iv got my appointment on tues so i can tell u then :) xx


----------



## Glowstar

Lou...that's a gorgeous bump and you only look about a size 8 at the most...looks all baby so would expect you'll prob be back in your own clothes within a couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## OriginalDoll

When are you all having your baby shower?
Do any of you work in an office? I set out invites to those who I am close with -- on their desk, and a few people noticed I didn't leave invites at every desk. I am feeling soooooo guilty about it now and have left every one an invite. 
Is that the proper thing to do anyway? At first I didn't think it was a big deal but now I am feeling so bad about it. :( I am so worried someone will tell them I didn't want them at my baby shower. Which isn't true. I just don't communicate with them as much as others. Am I a bitch?!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Sorry should have asked how is everyone as havent been on in a few days as our house purchase has finally gone through (only took 6 months) so movin on Thursday!! Woop

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

originaldoll- i wouldnt worry about it too much hun. if people show up that you dont talk to much they will likely bring a present and you shouldnt feel bad at all for not thinking of inviting people you hardly know :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot.... here is my 30 week pic...


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I am having my baby shower on February 11th.


----------



## blessedmomma

that will be fun yoshi! i had one with my first, but havent had any since then. my aunt offered to do one a couple kids ago again, but i already had everything i needed being my 4th baby so i thought it would be greedy of me.


----------



## Mummy Bean

i wouldnt worry to much about not inviting everyone! Everyone thinks i am weird having one...as not so common in the UK also most of the office are men so could be fun lol.

Also of the few women 4 are preg in the office atm so if i started invited people it could all end up a bit weird. 

What do you u do at your baby shower as we trying to think of something fun like go to a cake shop and get everyone making treats. mmm xx


----------



## sunflower2310

My baby shower is on the 22nd of this month  We have a hall booked and there will be games like pin the dummy on the baby and guess the size of bump etc, will be buffet and things like that. My friend is organising it, i just did the list for people to be invited. Looking forward to it as never been to one as it is uncommon over here, and most of the guests haven't so should be a fun new experience for everyone. :-D I have my 28 week appointment today, even though i am 29 weeks tomorrow as this is the earliest she fit me in, i had a consultant appointment last week and they did all the checks so this is a repeat of urine, blood pressure and heartbeat but i don't mind as it means we will hear heatbeat again  
I will upload my 29 week picture tomorrow x


----------



## blessedmomma

here in the US most baby showers have games and/or activites, snacks and a cake, and everyone brings gifts usually from the moms registry of baby items. its a lot of fun. it used to be primarily women, but nowadays its widely accepted for couples and families to attend. i havent heard of too many of them that were surprise showers. the mom is usualy involved in planning somehow so she can provide where the registry is and the date/time she can be available for it at the very least. 

my OB today went over what to expect about preterm labor and postpartum hemorrhaging since i have an increased risk of both. it was kinda scary hearing what all could happen, but i guess its best to know and be prepared just in case. i have another scan in two weeks though so thats a huge plus


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I told people that for my baby shower I am buying the cake so that I can get the kind I want. :haha: I don't really know what we are going to be doing for mine though becuase the person that is hosting it lives hours away.


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- i think that makes it funner. i didnt really know what to expect at mine. i knew what day and time it was and that was all lol. yay for picking your own cake :thumbup:


----------



## OriginalDoll

My baby shower is set for Feb 7th. I did end up giving invites to everyone and spoke with the girl that I was worried about yesterday. All is well and I am not sure she will be able to make it but still wants to get us a gift. So that was really nice of her. 

I am helping to plan my shower. The invites were really cute, my friend here at work made them. She has been helping me soooo much with this baby shower :) I will have to post a picture of the invites. We are having guys and girls come. I am going to pick out the cake and cupcakes also. Will have lots of pictures to show after the baby shower :)


----------



## Mummy Bean

OOh they sound like fun. 

My Best mate is orgnaising mine...so no idea what to expect but excitied about the cake...as could eat my way through a cake shop atm lol. 

Doll- That good about your friend hope yours goes well. 

Hope the rest of you have lovely a shower! 

Can ask- can you ladies tell what position your LO is lying...as reading on here all these women that know there is breech from like 25 weeks or so but i honestly could even guess as i get kicks every where. I asume either his head or bum is stuck under my rib cage as it HURTS.


----------



## ttclou25

Today after 29 week appointment with midwife he is lying sideways with his back to the right of my stomach, not in the position he should be in. Hes also measuring 5 weeks ahead on fundal measurement so they are sending me for another scan to see whats going on as i have been tested for diabetes and it was clear. Hope they move me forward! :winkwink:


----------



## sunflower2310

So i had my 28 week appointment yesterday even though i was 28+6 lol. 
Got to hear a good strong heartbeat this time as he behaved for once and didn''t kick the doppler off! 
First time bump was measured he was 1 week ahead, since then he has been on target and then yesterday he was 1-2 weeks ahead, so big growth spurt for him. Aparently i have very very good stomach muscles. I am not sure how i got those but Yay lol. 
Downside is i have been diagnosed with carpal tunnel, severe in left wrist/hand and mild in right wrist/hand so have been told to wear splints to immobilise. Couldn't find any in the shops so have had to order online. Will make trying to use my crutches very interesting as my hands won't be able to bend lol. 
Picture taken at 28+6 yesterday, but as usual doesn't make my bump look as big at it is lol.
 



Attached Files:







090120121312.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## taluhla

Good luck with your check .. my LO is in exact same position and spends a lot of his time there, just on the right side of me so feel all lop-sided . . 

Let us know how it goes ..


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- lovely bump! sorry to hear about the carpul tunnel. my mom has it and had to have many surgeries. it was hard to see her in pain growing up. 

i have a scan on 23rd before my appt that morning, so excited to see him again!

i can tell my lil guy is head down with his back on my left side. he has been that way for a couple weeks now. i can tell by the pokes low down and the kicks real high. and everything gets beat up on my right side.


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies,

How are we all??? 

I have just got back from my 28 week appointment although im 29+3.
All went well and got some hopefully good news :) 

So baby girl is now head down :) i measure 29cm which is spot on and she said baby girl is growing well :) 

I was told that the chance of her turning head down was slim due to the fact my placenta is in the way! soo if she is head down now there is a chance that my placent is on the move :) woohoo!! 

I did have protein, blood and leu in my urine so they have sent that off for testing! maybe a water infection?? dont feel like iv got one tho! So we will see! 

I do feel happy now and i have my scan on friday so i can update you all then! :) 

Sunflower- wow u have grown :) well baby boy has! glad ur appointment went well and i hope your carpal tunnel doesnt cause you to much pain! xx


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma said:


> sunflower- lovely bump! sorry to hear about the carpul tunnel. my mom has it and had to have many surgeries. it was hard to see her in pain growing up.
> 
> i have a scan on 23rd before my appt that morning, so excited to see him again!
> 
> i can tell my lil guy is head down with his back on my left side. he has been that way for a couple weeks now. i can tell by the pokes low down and the kicks real high. and everything gets beat up on my right side.

Baby kacey is the same, lol kicked in my right ribs constantly and jabbed by my belly button and on my left side at the bottom, she has her back to my left side too xx


----------



## sunflower2310

So glad we are all progressing nicely 

Hopefully once my wrists are immobilised it will improve a lot  Just have to work out the logistics of using cruthces with it lol x


----------



## Glowstar

Have you got SPD to? That's a bit unfortunate. Oh well not long to go :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

No i don't have SPD thankfully x 

I am disabled, just got to get on with it and do things a bit differently  x


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- do you have spd??? i have heard it can be just horrible! i havent had it thankfully, i hope you dont :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Baby has been moving alot. I started eating today and she started to move. :D


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi, do you have a bigger baby bump yet or is your little one still hiding away?


----------



## collette86

Had Scan today 

baby girl is perfect. head down and weighing 3lb 9 
estimated delivery weight of 7lb 9! .........................................................AND MY PLACENTA HAS MOVED 

After a crappy second tri with bleeding 4 times and being hospitalised with a chance me heammoraging and losing baby girl! i have been on pelvic rest since 19weeks too! 

I can have our baby girl naturally!! im soooo happy! couldnt get a pic tho as her head was too low in my pelvis! happiest girl alive today! 

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

so happy to hear she is doing so good and the placenta moved!!!!:dance:

i have been having a lot of cramps and BH. lost some plug yesterday. today i have an achey back. trying to take it easy. might end up going to the hospital, but im gonna tough it out and try to stay home. i dont want to miss my BF class tomorrow :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

yay so pleased your body is working with you rather than against you, and yay for natural birth :-D xx


----------



## ttclou25

lovely news collette - 3lb 9 wow cant believe how we can carry all this extra weight about. xxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> Yoshi, do you have a bigger baby bump yet or is your little one still hiding away?

Yes it is bigger but sill not as big as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh yeah, on Thursday me and my boyfriend took the hospital tour. It is a very nice hospital. They told us that mother and baby where a wrist band and if someone trys to walk off with baby then a alarm would go off. That's good to know.


----------



## Almost Mama

welcome to the 3rd tri, love!
the ladies here are wonderful :) hope we can help make your stay useful and pleasant!


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi, glad you made it to the right hospital in the end lol. That is a good security system. Yet to book our hospital tour so don't know what systems they have in place. 

Glad you have expanded a bit. You must have amazing stomach muscles then as that is what holds you in


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Last night was horrible! At like 3:00 in the morning I threw up after spending like four hours in bed trying to sleeping and not being able to becuase I felt sick. I'm fine now though.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry yoshi! that doesnt sound pleasant at all. :nope:

i have woken up really early the last 2 days and both days laid there til i felt like i was starving. weird since i dont normally eat at 5am lol. not quite sure where that came from. had a tired couple of days though thats for sure


----------



## OriginalDoll

I've been soooooo hungry the last few days. How is everyone feeling lately? :)


----------



## The Alchemist

OriginalDoll said:


> I've been soooooo hungry the last few days. How is everyone feeling lately? :)

I think my late night hunger has gotten worse :blush: Thanks to pelvic pain, I've turned my bedroom to a second kitchen :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi not good, glad you felt better afterwards.

Managed to sleep last night, but the couple of nights before the games on my phone got played all night lol. 

I have my baby shower on Sunday :-D and my last antenatal class on Saturday. I had my pregnancy photoshoot done on Monday. Haven't seen any of the pictures, but the photographer was really pleased with how they were turning out. Should get them back by the end of the week. 

As soon as i step foot in the bed my stomach rumbles, so annoying, especially as i have usually just eaten too lol. I have always had a munch pile down the side of my bed thankfully though so means i don't have to get back out again LOL! x


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh and this was me yesterday at 30 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







170120121329.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Glowstar

Nice bump sunflower :thumbup::hugs: Looks the same shape as mine...and you're having a boy right??


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you  and yes i am x


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hey ladies, how is everyone? 

Havent been on in a few days as FINALLY moved house...so relieved to be in. 

Had some good news on monday all my genetic screening to see if i had mytonic dystofy somehting my biological mother had...came back all clear...which is a massive weight of my shoulders. 

Although they said my bump measuring a wee bit small, and they cant work out which way he is lying so i get another scan at 34 weeks - hoep everything ok but cant wait to see him again. 

Any one else super hungry...i cant seem to stop eating....i am going through chocloate like there is no tomorrow. 

Hope you all well and having a good pregancy! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- thats a gorgeous bump. :flower: hope you have a great baby shower and class :happydance:

mummy- so glad your genetic testing came back good :thumbup:


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies, 

Wow we have all been quiet lol! im feeling huge now! starting to think about my birth plan now im allowed a natural delivery :) cant believe its only 9 weeks for me :)

Sunflower- your bump looks lovely :) ill upload one of me in a bit :) i have finally lost my fight in keeping my belly button! im having my maternity shoot soon as my husbands brother is a photographer! :)

Blessedmomma- How are you feeling?

Mummybean- I bet your so relieved to be moved in now :) im still trying to settle in my new house! so stressful 

xx


----------



## collette86

30+4 and my belly button has finally popped ha ha xx

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/005-8.jpg


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Im due the 25th of March so thought i would pop in as seen the thread on 3rd trimester. 
Im defo hungrier over the last week and sleeping - well id love to have a good nights sleep 

Hope you are all well 
L xx


----------



## collette86

vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Im due the 25th of March so thought i would pop in as seen the thread on 3rd trimester.
> Im defo hungrier over the last week and sleeping - well id love to have a good nights sleep
> 
> Hope you are all well
> L xx

Welcome :) how has ur pregnancy been? do you know what you are having? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome vitfa!:flower:

collette- im ok. been losing some plug every few days and getting very big. starting to feel uncomfortable and running out of breath, boo. had a couple of bad nights of sleep but last night i slept great. didnt get up til 8:30 and kids all slept in til about 8:45. its amazing how good a decent nights sleep can help your mental well being.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Ha, I'm sitting here eating dinner and I go to put my glass on the table and it falls and breaks.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh and I'm going to the OBGYN again tomorrow.


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> sun- thats a gorgeous bump. :flower: hope you have a great baby shower and class :happydance:
> 
> mummy- so glad your genetic testing came back good :thumbup:

Thank you 

I am quite nervous about last class and about baby shower, but i am sure once i am there i will settle down lol xx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Wow we have all been quiet lol! im feeling huge now! starting to think about my birth plan now im allowed a natural delivery :) cant believe its only 9 weeks for me :)
> 
> Sunflower- your bump looks lovely :) ill upload one of me in a bit :) i have finally lost my fight in keeping my belly button! im having my maternity shoot soon as my husbands brother is a photographer! :)
> 
> Blessedmomma- How are you feeling?
> 
> Mummybean- I bet your so relieved to be moved in now :) im still trying to settle in my new house! so stressful
> 
> xx

Thank you  Your bump looks fantastic! Everyone keeps saying mine is so neat lol. Not sure what that means :haha:

Mine is halfway there, still freaks me out lol. Yours looks cute.

ooh lovely, enjoy. Try not to leave it too late though or you will feel waay too huge to do some of the poses he will prob ask you to do lol. x


----------



## sunflower2310

Gosh, sounds like we all want to have a sleeping party then lol. 

Not long left for any of us...yay :-D xx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Im having a little girl - very exicited ....
Pregnancy has been full of ups and downs - things that no ones really prepares you for but on a whole i feel very priveledged

L xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

I think a week of un interupted sleep would be the best thing in the world right now. 

Any one else got an inkling of when there LO will arrive - Do you reckon you will be early/on time/late?

I dont know why but i really feel my little man will come early (but maybe that more wishful thinking lol)


----------



## sunflower2310

Aww a girl, congrats 

I think Monkey won't last full term. I am having to be careful as they think some of my symptoms indicate my body could be trying to start labouring, and he has increased his activity (didn't think that was possible) when they usually slow down now, so i don't think he will stay in til 40 weeks lol. x


----------



## blessedmomma

very lovely bump collette!!!!

yay for girl vitfa :pink:

mummy- i think i will go early too. i def wont go past due date. my OB offered me to be induced at 39 weeks. i might not have it done that early, but for sure by due date i will take her up on it lol. i would rather go on my own than be induced. with preterm labor being a risk for me and with everything that is already starting im sure i will go early. my goal is to make it to march 1st. anything after that is a bonus. having said that watch me have to be induced on due date :haha: my DH wants me to take her up on being induced at 39 weeks. he will have to take care of our 5 others during labor etc and it can be planned better if im induced. if its the middle of the night and i go into labor he wont be able to come up til the morning. he says he would just worry the whole time, but im sure i would be ok.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don't know if I will be early or late or on time. Anything is possible. My mom had me and my brother on are due dates.


----------



## OriginalDoll

Me and OH were just talking about when we think LO will be here. He thinks she will be born around March 13-19th, in the teens. I think she will make us wait till April lol

Anyone else having horrible hip pain? It's been happening more and more nights out of the week. Sleeping is getting uncomfortable. Also sitting at work all day is getting tiring (LOL). I come home and my butt, hips, and back hurt!


----------



## ttclou25

OriginalDoll said:


> Me and OH were just talking about when we think LO will be here. He thinks she will be born around March 13-19th, in the teens. I think she will make us wait till April lol
> 
> Anyone else having horrible hip pain? It's been happening more and more nights out of the week. Sleeping is getting uncomfortable. Also sitting at work all day is getting tiring (LOL). I come home and my butt, hips, and back hurt!

Im getting butt ache bad when i walk and my back is starting to hurt too. In fact i cant walk far either, feel like im an old women, cant put on my shoes like i used to, have to roll out of bed :haha::haha:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Blessedmomma - I spose it eould be easier with planning...but even still can induction still take quite a while...but hope all goes well.

Doll - My back, hip and pelvis pain is just getting ridiculous...i dont think moving house really helped. Hope yours get better. 

Yoshi - have you been feeling better? Did the OBGYN give any news?

x


----------



## sunflower2310

I feel like an old Granny lol. And people say get your sleep in now...yeah okay then!!


----------



## collette86

hey all, 

Im the same i actually feel like im growing by the day...i feel like a whale!

mommy- how have u settled in ur new home? i hope its not been to stressful!!

Blessedmoma- i hope things are easing up for you! it seems so weird with me thinking of other peoples stressful pregnancies now mine is ok! i really have everything crossed for you! seems we are gonna be meeting your little one first :) hopefully not yet tho! 

Sunflower- how are you finding things? have they told you if you are having a natural birth yet? i remeber u saying that they were on about it! 

how are all you other ladies coping? 

LOOK HOW MUCH I HAVE GROWN! IM A WHALE LOL! (excuse the maternity bra lol) 

31 weeks + 1 day 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/007-10.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- thats a lovely bump! im full term on feb 26th (37 weeks), but really want to make it to march. 

mummy- i dont think they do inductions the same here as they do there. i have been induced twice, once from being very overdue and once from complications with pregnancy, and they were both my quickest labors. i still would like to go on my own though, even though it will take longer :flower:

i have a scan tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## ttclou25

blessedmomma said:


> collette- thats a lovely bump! im full term on feb 26th (37 weeks), but really want to make it to march.
> 
> mummy- i dont think they do inductions the same here as they do there. i have been induced twice, once from being very overdue and once from complications with pregnancy, and they were both my quickest labors. i still would like to go on my own though, even though it will take longer :flower:
> 
> i have a scan tomorrow, cant wait!

Good luck with your scan 2moz!! :thumbup:


----------



## sunflower2310

Collette lovely bump! I don't find out til end of Feb, hopefully little man hangs on as long as possible lol. My body is still trying to start labour but thankfully not progress yet!

I had my photoshoot pictures back. Not too bad lol. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

scan went lovely. baby is 3 lbs 14 oz and very healthy. he is head down and had a foot by my ribs and the other foot by his face. silly boy.


----------



## The Alchemist

blessedmomma said:


> scan went lovely. baby is 3 lbs 14 oz and very healthy. *he is head down and had a foot by my ribs and the other foot by his face. silly boy.*

Hehehe....I giggled at this. :haha: Funny baby


----------



## The Alchemist

How's everybody doing? 

I've been pretty bummed out and not wanting to eat due to the return of bad constipation. I've already tried a home remedy. Let's see how it goes by the next day.....:coffee:


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed proper little gymnast you have there :thumbup::haha:

I'm lucky, never really had constipation. If it's really bad ask your Dr for something :winkwink:


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma said:


> scan went lovely. baby is 3 lbs 14 oz and very healthy. he is head down and had a foot by my ribs and the other foot by his face. silly boy.

aww so happy for you :) bless him! did they give u an estimate of his birth weight full term xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- they didnt give me an estimate of birth weight. he is right on schedule for his due date though so i imagine an average weight. mine are all about 7-8 pounds which is pretty average. 

here is a pic of him right after he scratched his forehead...wth his toes


----------



## sunflower2310

I had my checkup today, he was not impressed when he was groped by the Dr. Head right down, back and bum by my belly button and feet right up in my ribs. We got to hear the heartbeat again yay 

Not much longer to go. 

He feels so heavy now lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

i got a call from my OB today about my scan. my amniotic fluid is low. its at 7. with my last pregnancy they found it to be at 8 at this point and by 37 weeks i had to be induced because it was at 3. in labor with my last they found out it was dropping because the placenta had been pulling away. it could be the reason im having so many cramps :( they scheduled me for weekly scans and bio-physical profiles to check everything out. i will have to keep going in every week until due date, but will likely be induced early. im at highter risk for emergency c-section now too so i will have to get the epidural when i go in. if they have to section me in an emergency they wont have time to do an epi and will knock me out if i dont already have it. i was kinda looking forward to going without, but dont want to be knocked out if i have to get sectioned. not a good day today :nope:


----------



## sunflower2310

I am so sorry to hear that. I shall pray your fluid level goes up and that the placenta stays fully attached!! xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

Took me forever to find this thread, it moved!
We have our 32 week appointment on Tuesday, wondering if/when we will get another sonogram to see how baby is positioned...or do they do that by just touch and feeling around? Our last sonogram was at 20weeks.


----------



## collette86

OriginalDoll said:


> Took me forever to find this thread, it moved!
> We have our 32 week appointment on Tuesday, wondering if/when we will get another sonogram to see how baby is positioned...or do they do that by just touch and feeling around? Our last sonogram was at 20weeks.

My midwife just felt my belly at 29 weeks and could tell that baby girl was already head down! :) I can't believe that we literally all only have 8 weeks or less til our little angels come! I'm so excited to see the pictures from when they are all born! :)

Anyone have any ideas or guesses when their LO is going to make an appearance? What's everyones birthplan? I really want a waterbirth but there is only one at the hospital where I'm going! :( I'm Hoping it will be free for me! If not I'm going to ask the midwife if I can hire one? Prob won't be allowed as it's a hospital!

Have any of you thought of pain relief? I'm attempting natural! But I will See how I cope lol!

Blessedmomma- how are you? I hope your ok? X


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- im feeling a little better. have been praying a lot and finding some peace. my scan is tomorrow and im just waiting to see how everything goes and go from there.


----------



## The Alchemist

I wanted to share my 32 week bump :)
Oh - please excuse the clothes and towels. I was getting ready for a shower hehehe
 



Attached Files:







20120129_182350.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## The Alchemist

Sorry, the pic uploaded sideways. It's not like that originally. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## blessedmomma

you have a very lovely bump hun!!!! :)


----------



## sunflower2310

I have my consultant app at 36 weeks so won't know until then what the plan of action is :-( xx

Seems so long ago we were nattering in the first tri lol xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, I have not been on in a week. I have been sick with a stupid cold.


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh no, are you feeling better now?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mostly.


----------



## sunflower2310

I guess that is a good start...


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies,

I thought i would add a pic of me now! ummmmm well i feel huge lol! counting down time until my maternity leave now! when are u guys going? 

32+5

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/061-1-1.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

you look just lovely collette! 

i will try to get a bump shot up soon. feeling lazy right now and getting ready to talk DH into making me a milkshake here in a few so cant be bothered


----------



## sunflower2310

You look beautiful! 

I shall load my pics to my laptop so i can upload one.

When do you start yours? 

I feel stupidly huge :haha: but not too much longer to go for us :happydance: it seems surreal that we are all due next month! 

Blessedmomma :haha: I hope he made one for you!

Well we had guests due last night, and where could i be found...in the kitchen having a short crazy nesting attack on the toaster, it is polished within an inch of its life :blush: totally random lol. 

Yoshi we definately need to see a side view bump pic from you :thumbup:

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- yes, we all went nuts on some milkshakes last night. made 3 different kinds- chocolate, cookie dough, and banana split. so spoiled :haha:

im very crampy today, gonna try to relax a while i think


----------



## sunflower2310

Yay for the milkshake fest, boo for the cramping, i hope you get your rest xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, it has been another week since I was last on. My baby shower is on Saturday so I will make sure to take a new picture then.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh year. I went to a vitamin shop today and I bought a gummy multi vitamin and a chewable iron vitamin.


----------



## The Alchemist

YoshiPikachu said:


> Oh year. I went to a vitamin shop today and I bought a gummy multi vitamin and a chewable iron vitamin.

I prefer these better :thumbup:

But you know....it's hard not to abuse it like candy lol :dohh: (the vitamins, never had the iron in gummies)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The Alchemist said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> Oh year. I went to a vitamin shop today and I bought a gummy multi vitamin and a chewable iron vitamin.
> 
> I prefer these better :thumbup:
> 
> But you know....it's hard not to abuse it like candy lol :dohh: (the vitamins, never had the iron in gummies)Click to expand...

Hehe I know what you mean.


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you lovely ladies today???


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> Hi, it has been another week since I was last on. My baby shower is on Saturday so I will make sure to take a new picture then.

Have a good baby shower :thumbup:


----------



## sunflower2310

Exhausted but plodding along 

3 weeks today until i find out how i am scheduled to give birth. Nervous!

How are you? x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm tired but other wise good.


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant believe march is in 3 weeks!!!!!

i know the latest i will have him is march 16. i will be induced on that day if i havent had him yet :happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I know right. It's insane. Time just fly by.


----------



## sunflower2310

where did the time go?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Peaches my bird is a brat. She bit me so hard that blood came out.


----------



## sunflower2310

Ouchie!! 

Got woken up this morning by Monkey having hiccups. He gets them loads and for like half hour at a time, poor lil bubba x


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- what a naughty bird!!!! ouch!

sunflower- mine gets them a lot too. i have heard it isnt hard on them yet since they dont have oxygen in their lungs. i think its a good indicator they are healthy though:thumbup:


----------



## collette86

hey ladies :) 

seems we have all quietened down a little, always seems to be us 4 chatting lol,

yoshi- good luck with your baby shower sat :) i hope you get some lovely presents :)

blessedmomma- nice to hear that your still pregnant :) march the 16th sounds good lol the longer baby boy is in there the better :) thats what i keep telling myself!! lol.

Sunflower- Do u know what you would prefer? i have chosen to have my little princess in a birth centre which means that i am guaranteed a birthing pool and a water birth! :) I am going to visit the birth centre on the 25th of this month so i can make a definite decision! :) water births do look more pleasant. Oh also how did ur maternity photo's come out?

I have attached a pic that i took today :) i feel huge now but the midwife has said i have only gained 10lbs! wow i feel like iv gained 50lbs lol.

34 weeks
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/025-2-1.jpg
Looking forward to seeing all your progress


----------



## blessedmomma

you look adorable collette!!!! here is one i took a couple days ago...


----------



## OriginalDoll

Wanted to share some pictures from the last couple days.
We had our baby shower on Feb 7th!!

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/003.jpg These two girls threw the shower :)

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/024.jpg the cake and cupcakes

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/044.jpg gifts!

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/048.jpg A year ago I moved from Colorado to Illinois. I hadn't seen my friend here in this picture in over a year. OH kept telling me he had a surprise for me that I would get at the baby shower. I turn and in walks my friend and her son. I cried like a baby!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

And today Feb 10th, I got married! Just a small one in the courthouse, we will be having a big ceremony next year in the Philippines and here in Illinois. 
https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/019.jpg on our way!

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/022.jpg look how big my ass area is getting lol ugh

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb474/BabySanico/xoxo/026.jpg We are official! The judge in the background cracks me up haha.

I'm so pregnant lol You can see it in my face, boobs, belly, ass, hips. I feel like a wide load!


----------



## blessedmomma

original doll- congrats on your wedding!!!! :wedding: your shower looked fab and you were gorgeous at your wedding :cloud9: how lovely to see your friend after so long. i have family in illinois and we took our honeymoon in colorado, it was great


----------



## OriginalDoll

blessedmomma said:


> original doll- congrats on your wedding!!!! :wedding: your shower looked fab and you were gorgeous at your wedding :cloud9: how lovely to see your friend after so long. i have family in illinois and we took our honeymoon in colorado, it was great


Thank you!!
Aw nice, where in Colorado did you have your honeymoon?!


----------



## sunflower2310

Lovely pictures ladies, i have decided after speaking to my specialist i am going to ask pregnancy consultant for a 38 week c-section as it is getting dangerous now and i dont want to have an accident, if that is the case then 4 and a half weeks to go 

I have dropped the last few days, i now have a walk John Wayne would be proud of lol. i shall upload some pics x


----------



## sunflower2310

Me today having dropped xx
 



Attached Files:







110220121402.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sunflower2310

Photoshoot ones taken at 29+6 x
 



Attached Files:







Bex_Mat_0112-3691.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 0









Bex_Mat_0112-3698.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









Bex_Mat_0112-3720.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1









Bex_Mat_0112-3723.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sunflower2310

Just a random selection xx

EDIT- I wanted to put these up to show you ladies, but have now deleted as don't want whole of WWW to see lol x


----------



## collette86

Origionaldoll- congratulations :) you look lovely :)

Blessedmomma- looking nice! :) we can now all see the finish line

sunflower- wow u have dropped :) maybe an early baby boy then?? im so wondering who is gonna drop first now :) how exciting xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- gorgeous pics lady!!!!

original doll- we went to woodland park for our honeymoon. it was actually in a cabin up in the mountains. it was so lovely!


----------



## sunflower2310

I may beat you all as it seems hopeful i will have a c-section at 38 weeks, hopefully 14th March.
I had my 34 weeks checkup today and she agreed he had dropped, we got to hear a very very strong heartbeat and his head is squiffy, it is in my hip haha xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay sunflower!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow sure are a lot of nice pictures. :D Anyway my baby shower was yesterday. A lot of people came to it, like 30 something people. I will post pictures later.


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to see yoshi!!!!:happydance:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Excited for you, Sunflower!!
Yoshi, looking forward to the pictures :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I could punch my grandpa right now. He freaking took the rest of the cake from my baby shower, which I payed for and he ate it. Really take about a pig. :growlmad:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Sorry there isn't very many pictures of the stuff becuase I had my cousin take pictures and he took pictures of 98% people. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030922.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030923.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030924.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030925.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030929.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030930.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030931.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030940.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030941.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030953.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030926.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030950.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

you look amazing yoshi!!!! looks like everyone had a great time too :cloud9:


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi you look great, lovely bump! Sorry about your leftover cake been stolen, that isn't right at all! I hope he apologises!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you, yesterday and went with my grandma and aunt to Burlington Coat Factory and my grandma bought me a Pack and play and my aunt bought me a Travel System!


----------



## sunflower2310

Awsome :happydance: 2 less things for you to worry about now!:thumbup:


----------



## sunflower2310

Anybody else really lacking energy, and by lacking i mean non existant :haha:

Because it seems i now have 4 weeks left until Monkey is here :wacko: i have limited time to do stuff. We got new furniture and shifted stuff around so i am having to re sort the nursery and our bedroom. We are also waiting for our new bed to turn up in the next fortnight and etc etc, blah blah *sigh* too much to do, so little time and no energy to blast through all that needs doing. I just woke up from a nap i didn't intend to have :blush:

I need to be like Mary Poppins and stuff dance into place for me :haha:


----------



## collette86

i totally know what you mean! i feel exhausted! im still working full time aswell, i dont finish until 2nd march so still got 3 weeks left of work! 

im finding it so hard to sleep at the moment, me and Dh were led there at 1am last night feeling our little princess kick hell out of my tummy lol! her movements feel huge now!

xx


----------



## simoneandbump

collette86 said:


> i totally know what you mean! i feel exhausted! im still working full time aswell, i dont finish until 2nd march so still got 3 weeks left of work!
> 
> im finding it so hard to sleep at the moment, me and Dh were led there at 1am last night feeling our little princess kick hell out of my tummy lol! her movements feel huge now!
> 
> xx

Arrgh this is the story of my life, no sleep, then getting up to go to the toilet every 30 minutes. I hope these next few weeks fly by, I just wana meet my baby girl. xxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It has been a pain trying to sleep, but for some reason I didn't have a problem sleeping last night. Anyway, I went to the OBGYN today and I have to go back tomorrow at 7:00 in the morning for a Ultrasound. Baby is measuring small so they want to do a Ultrasound.


----------



## sunflower2310

Monkey was stretching yesterday and i thought he was going to explode out of my belly like in the Aliens films as it hurt so much!

Yoshi, good luck, i am sure all will be fine, keep us updated xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So it went good. Baby is about 5 pounds.
 



Attached Files:







Picture6.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OriginalDoll

Glad all is well, yoshi!!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Also love your baby shower pics!!


----------



## sunflower2310

Aww yay  that is great Yoshi!!


----------



## sunflower2310

So i am having my first ever massage in an hour. Booked myself a treat for a full body pregnancy massage including head and face..ooohhhh x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Nice, hope you had a good time.


----------



## OriginalDoll

Enjoy, Sunflower!


----------



## blessedmomma

baby looks lovely yoshi and she sounds healthy! :flower:

sunflower- im exhausted too. cant wait for nesting to kick in! 

my sleep seems to go back and forth. i have a few nights where i sleep really good, and a few where i dont sleep at all. of course im up to pee 5-6 times a night no matter what :wacko:


----------



## sunflower2310

I would definately reccommend you all to get one. Glad i waited til near the end as you feel the benefits more. Monkey even fell asleep bless him lol.

They are doing buy one get next one half price so am booked in for another next week hehe.

So if i get the c-setion date i want then 4 weeks today Monkey will be born! ahhh :-D


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today was a long day. I went shopping with my aunt and my legs hurt.


----------



## OriginalDoll

Did you buy anything fun, Yoshi?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I didn't buy anything. My aunt did though.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

so I had a childbirth class today and it was really long. I have one more tomorrow.


----------



## collette86

33 days until due date :) I'm so excited! I'm going to visit the birth centre on Saturday where I'm hoping to have little one :) I'm guaranteed a water birth there although the travel is 45 mins lol 

Yoshi- lovely photos :) hope your party was good :)

How is everyone? Kaceys finally dropped so my heartburn is easing :) feel like breathing is easies too :) lol 

Xx


----------



## sunflower2310

I have been in hospital since saturday evening. Started contracting at 6pm saturday evening and havent stopped since. Not dialated but he is 3/5 engaged and trying to break the waters. Finally just got home but now on house arrest and semi bed rest. Had 2 lots of sterroids and the crapper is got home, then a few mins later spotted a mouse in lounge, ahhh!!! Trap down so hopefully that will have gone off in the morning so it can be released and the door is shut between lounge and bedrooms so hopefully i get sleep this time! xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Awww I hope you are OK.


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- hope you get the birth you want! :flower:

sunflower- keep that lil one in a bit longer, almost there :hugs:

i was checked at my appt today and im 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. i started losing my plug a little more tonight. i need to make it to march though, i want baby to at least be a week or two bigger.


----------



## sunflower2310

we shall both have to keep our legs crossed! xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Here is pictures of the Pack and Play and the Travel System.
 



Attached Files:







P1030954.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









P1030956.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## collette86

very nice yoshi :)

Sunflower- how are u? hope the contractions are better? bet that was scary lol

I had my maternity photoshoot done today :) cant wait to see them! hope all u ladies are ok xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- nice!:thumbup:

sunflower- how are you doing??? hope contractions have quieted :hugs:

collette- cant wait to see pics!!!! :)

baby wasnt moving like he should have been this last week. had to have a nonstress test. heartbeat was fine, but his movements were very few. i have been referred to a high risk pregnancy perinatologist for the remainder of the pregnancy. have to go in for a higher level scan next week for starters so he can check things out better


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Good luck!


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma i shall pray that all goes well and your baby picks up movement xx

Collette ooh did you have fun? I hope the pictures came out well xx

Well i am still contracting non stop and he is still trying to break free so still on edge wondering if my waters will break any minute. xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I am not having a very good day. I found out a half hour ago that my great grandpa died.


----------



## sunflower2310

:hugs: I am so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry yoshi!!! :hugs:

sunflower- sounds like not much longer for you :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

I hope not much longer, he has had a few more hours to store fat so that is good  xx


----------



## collette86

hey Ladies, 

Just wanted to upload a couple of my maternity pics :) 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/426687_3116923214362_1602953470_2663512_1388179652_n.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/421878_3116914894154_1602953470_2663505_1784023977_n.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- loooooove your pics!!!! you two look amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sunflower2310

Pretty :-D xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...494-you-win-again-minnesota.html#post15833970


----------



## blessedmomma

thats crazy yoshi!!!! we didnt get that much snow our entire winter!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

It was like this all last winter.


----------



## OriginalDoll

Today OH and I attempted our own maternity pics. It was sooo windy out though. Uploading now, hope we got some cute ones :) we also had our 36 week appointment, baby is doing great!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm OK. Baby keeps kicking my ribs and it hurts.


----------



## blessedmomma

yosh- i love winter and snow :cloud9: its my fave. im so jealous!

original- im good, baby isnt moving much. he has very little fluid though so its expected. how are you doing??

just realized today i have 2 appts left til i get induced on the 17th! part of me really wants him to stay put til then, and part of me is ready to go into labor anytime now that its march :happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

Well i am still in labour, they re checked me yesterday and i am now dialating, so they said here should be here any day now for sure!! Still contracting 24/7 every 2 mins. 

Shall keep you all updated. And yay to us all being in March now which is when our EDD fall :-D

We have our new bed being delivered today, yay. So glad he didn't make an appearance yesterday though, so did not want a leap day baby lol.

Blessed, i hope you get the outcome you want.

I am now a natural because of the situation so i can re pack my hospital bags and take less stuff yay. He said not much point booking me in for an elective c-section as i wont make it to then lol. I have a gut feeling he will be here by/at this weekend, we shall see! XX


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- so exciting! :happydance: are they still doing a section on you if you go into labor anytime soon? do you know how much dilated you are?


----------



## sunflower2310

They are leaving me to go natural. I was almost 1cm when they checked yesterday. Check before that I was fully closed. I have got worse today and had some of my show x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Good luck! And I don't blame you, I wouldn't want a baby to be born on February 29th either.


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree, i absolutely didnt want a leap year baby.

sun- i have been losing some plug too. having a lot of pressure and cramps/contractions. got really nervous today since im having them a lot. i was 2cm dilated on monday :happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I went to the OBGYN today and I was 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. Now I go back every week.


----------



## blessedmomma

talked to my OB tonight. at my last scan the amniotic fluid had dropped a lot. if it goes down even 1 cm from here i will be induced immediately. will be checking again monday. im thankful he is far enough along he will be ok no matter what now.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

New picture! 36 weeks and 5 days. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1030977.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

Blessed - Gosh, let's pray it doesn't happen that way xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi-You definately have your bump now, very pretty!


----------



## sunflower2310

Took 2 weeks but we have literally just caught the mouse!!! Finally!!! Still going to keep the other traps down all the time then if we get another they will be caught more quickly. We thought this one had gone again, but i am glad we caught it as now we know for sure it has gone! :-D


----------



## sunflower2310

So we just caught a second mouse. I didn't know we had a second one so i am now back on edge wondering how many more we have!! :-/


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- lovely bump!!!!

sun- i hope you catch them all. stupid mice :growlmad:


----------



## sunflower2310

Very stupid mice. No more caught so we think that is it as they have very few places to hide xxx


----------



## collette86

Lol sunflower where do u live? U seem to get alot of mice :) glad u caught them! Lol
How's ur contractions? X


----------



## moments

Does anyone know conception date for march due date I'm due 20th and would like to know mine


----------



## blessedmomma

moments said:


> Does anyone know conception date for march due date I'm due 20th and would like to know mine

here is a reverse calculator to find conception dates. of course every woman's cycle and pregnancy is different so it might not be 100% accurate for you

https://www.babymed.com/conception-calculator


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yay! I am finally full term!!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- whoop for full term!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Lol sunflower where do u live? U seem to get alot of mice :) glad u caught them! Lol
> How's ur contractions? X

Well this is only our second invasion and only since being pregnant. We live along a river, but we thing because we have being ordering baby stuff and getting lots of deliveries they may have ome in with them off the vans, or where people are giving us baby stuff from their lofts/garages and they are hiding in with that stuff. No more traps gone off so that should be all done with now! Hopefully no more!!

Still in labour and contracting, willing my waters to break today seems i am full term tomorrow. Am thoroughly exhasted from it all and will be glad when it is done lol x

I cannot believe we are all so close!! x


----------



## sunflower2310

How is everyone?  xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hope you dont get anymore mice sunflower! 

i had an appt today and baby's fluid is same. so no emergency induction today for me, yay! i am now 3cm dilated and 60% effaced so looks like it will be a quick labor, another yay! 

how are you lovely ladies today????


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooh yay one more cm then active labour for you!! Xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Everyone today was been really crazy. It's really weird.


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi how so? Or dare i not ask lol


----------



## sunflower2310

FULL TERM TODAY :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I made a full term baby, i have been in labour since 34+3 so i didn't expect to still be pregnant at this point! At least now i know he won't have to go to neo natal care :happydance:

Shouldn't be too much longer before he comes out now :flower: x


----------



## blessedmomma

:flower:yay for full term sunflower!!!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So I go to the OBGYN again tomorrow, and tomorrow is also a full moon! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

i had my little guy yesterday march 6!!!!! i was very crampy all day monday and spotting a little. tuesday i had contractions but thought they were just BH since they didnt form a pattern, but was bleeding a little heavier and losing a lot of plug. DH and i walked around a store for an hour and got home around 6:00pm. we were hoping to get contractions in a pattern, never happened. ate dinner and i got in the shower about 8:00pm. while in the shower i started having bad contractions about 2-3 minutes apart. by the time i got out of the shower i couldnt walk through my contractions and was bleeding heavy. my DH helped me get dressed and we got to the hospital at 8:30pm. they helped me get on the table to check me and my water broke when i stood up. dr checked me and i was 9cm!!!!! they immediately got me in a room and i had no time to get the epidural. he was born within about 15 mins 

Mason Elijah was born at 9:09pm weighing 7 lbs and 19 3/4 inches long. he is just perfect :cloud9:

my blood pressure went very high after he was born (160's over 90's) and they had a hard time stopping the bleeding. but all is well now and we will be going home in the morning.


----------



## sunflower2310

WOW CONGRATULATIONS!! What a cute little one you have given birth too. Well you weren't joking when you said another quick labour!!

Prayers coming your way for a safe return home for both of you  xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> i had my little guy yesterday march 6!!!!! i was very crampy all day monday and spotting a little. tuesday i had contractions but thought they were just BH since they didnt form a pattern, but was bleeding a little heavier and losing a lot of plug. DH and i walked around a store for an hour and got home around 6:00pm. we were hoping to get contractions in a pattern, never happened. ate dinner and i got in the shower about 8:00pm. while in the shower i started having bad contractions about 2-3 minutes apart. by the time i got out of the shower i couldnt walk through my contractions and was bleeding heavy. my DH helped me get dressed and we got to the hospital at 8:30pm. they helped me get on the table to check me and my water broke when i stood up. dr checked me and i was 9cm!!!!! they immediately got me in a room and i had no time to get the epidural. he was born within about 15 mins
> 
> Mason Elijah was born at 9:09pm weighing 7 lbs and 19 3/4 inches long. he is just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> my blood pressure went very high after he was born (160's over 90's) and they had a hard time stopping the bleeding. but all is well now and we will be going home in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 350312

Yay Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

some pics tonight... :cloud9: finally home and so happy!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> some pics tonight... :cloud9: finally home and so happy!
> 
> View attachment 350713
> 
> 
> View attachment 350715

Cute!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Congratulations!!! He's darling :) Love the name Mason!


----------



## collette86

Wow congratulations :) he is gorgeous :) I'm so excited now :) who is going to be next!! I'm so glad your labour went fast and that you are both healthy :) xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

It is all so close  x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I so can't wait, it is getting to the point where I can barely walk because it hurts.


----------



## collette86

I know what you mean yoshi! I'm in alot of pain now with my hips :( so painful! I'm so looking forward to meeting my little girl! Hownis everyone else feeling? X


----------



## sunflower2310

I feel really upset and depressed. Over 3 weeks in labour now :-( xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

I am good just so exhausted and tired. I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep. I lost a tiny itty bitty part of my plug the other night after DTD! But nothing since :( 

Sunflower - 3 weeks, sorry hun! Hang in there x


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope its very soon for you ladies! it feels so nice to not be preggo anymore. we went to the store last night and just walked around shopping for an hour. feels so good to get out and do it pain free :flower: 

prayers coming for all you ladies, you will all have your babies soon and be out of pain :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Sleeping last night was horrible! I could barley sleep, and I felt like I was going to threw up. I am 38 weeks today, so 2 weeks until my due date!


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi i hope you feel bit better now.

Blessed gosh that sounds wonderful! x


----------



## collette86

So, I woke up at 3am cos I felt like I was gonna wet my self! Went for a wee and my waters broke!! I called the midwife and she told me to put a pad on and see if i had anymore in the morning! I went to the hospital and they confirmed my waters had gone! 

As of yet I have had no contractions??? Midwife said if they don't start naturally I will need to be induced tomorrow!! 

Just wanna meet my baby girl now! 

Xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh wow!! Good luck hun!!!!! Contraction dust for you!!! xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

I keep checking the forum and FB for updates, collette! Best of luck!


----------



## sunflower2310

Colette I hope you are now holding your daughter in your hands. Cannot wait for the update!
Well I am 38 weeks today. Never thought I would make it this far! I have an appointment in 3 hours to see if a sweep can be done to progress my labour. I do hope so and I hope it works very quickly x


----------



## collette86

Still no baby!!!!!! Or contractions so I'm guessing I'll be induced today!! No waterbirth for me ha ha hope ur all ok x


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooh no, at least induction or not, she will be here asap. xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

So i saw the GP this morning. She had to call my Hospital to find out if it was okay to do a sweep at 38 weeks. They said that although unconventional she could do one on me if she could because of how i am, so i am booked in to go back in an hour and ten mins. 

The GP said as long as she can get access then she will do it. She said she has tiny hands so she wont need much room if it comes to it lol. 

So now i am praying lots that it is possible to be done and that it works quickly so that this can all be done and that labour will finally be done with! 

Shall let you know if it was done or not when i get back  xx


----------



## sunflower2310

I hope all is going well Collette.

Sweep couldn't be done. Had to go to the hospital for monitoring as he has gone quiet. I was given an ultrasound too, still a boy, yay! Although an 8lb boy already, expected to reach 9lb at 40 weeks.
I have to go back if he doesn't pick up. If I end up going back a couple more times then they will induce me.
Meanwhile my GP will keep checking and do a sweep as soon as she can x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Good luck everybody!


----------



## sunflower2310

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## collette86

Well, I'm a mummy :) a gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl at 12.07pm yesterday to Kacey Maria Lynn Newton, 11 days early abd weighing 7lbs 6oz! after a long and horrific labour :( I had to be induced which was the worst experience ever! Lol 

My birth story, my waters broke at 3am Monday morning but no contractions started naturally, I came into hospital and was finally induced at 11pm tues night! I was on the hormone for 15mins which started contractions but baby became stressed so they stopped! Contractions continued naturally but irregular! I dilated to 3cm by 3am I was then put back on the drip to regulate my contractions, after my next check at 6am I had been havin strong contractions and managed with gas and air! A doctor come to see what was wrong examined me and I was still 3cm!! But she noticed my waters had not completely popped! She ruptured them completely and contractions came every 2 mins strong and painful! By this time I had been awake for 30hours so I decided on an epidural so I could sleep! I woke then at 9am in excrutiating pain down my left side! My epidural had moved and gone on one side so I could feel everything in my left side! I had that sorted and was examined at 11 am I was fully dilated and nearly ready to push. I started pushing at 11.45am and Kacey was born at 12.07pm :) absolutely gorgeous! 

I'll upload pics when I get home from hospital today :) xx


----------



## sunflower2310

aww CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! Soooo pleased for you!!!

2 down now hehe xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats collette!!!!!!

i hope you can get a sweep soon sunflower!

how is everyone doing today??


----------



## sunflower2310

I think they are re checking me in the morning. Here's hoping they can this time as I think at his weight he is more than cooked and I want him to not get stuck lol x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I went to the OBGYN today. They are going to have me have a internal check next week. Everything is going great.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

collette86 said:


> Well, I'm a mummy :) a gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl at 12.07pm yesterday to Kacey Maria Lynn Newton, 11 days early abd weighing 7lbs 6oz! after a long and horrific labour :( I had to be induced which was the worst experience ever! Lol
> 
> My birth story, my waters broke at 3am Monday morning but no contractions started naturally, I came into hospital and was finally induced at 11pm tues night! I was on the hormone for 15mins which started contractions but baby became stressed so they stopped! Contractions continued naturally but irregular! I dilated to 3cm by 3am I was then put back on the drip to regulate my contractions, after my next check at 6am I had been havin strong contractions and managed with gas and air! A doctor come to see what was wrong examined me and I was still 3cm!! But she noticed my waters had not completely popped! She ruptured them completely and contractions came every 2 mins strong and painful! By this time I had been awake for 30hours so I decided on an epidural so I could sleep! I woke then at 9am in excrutiating pain down my left side! My epidural had moved and gone on one side so I could feel everything in my left side! I had that sorted and was examined at 11 am I was fully dilated and nearly ready to push. I started pushing at 11.45am and Kacey was born at 12.07pm :) absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I'll upload pics when I get home from hospital today :) xx


Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Congrats Collette!!!!!


----------



## sunflower2310

Just got back from drs. Sweep unable to be done. Bump is measuring at 40 weeks. He has gone from 3/5 engaged to 2/5 engaged since Tuesday so he has dropped more  x


----------



## OriginalDoll

That's good news sunflower!!


----------



## OriginalDoll

OH and I are taking bets on when we think baby will arrive. The loser gets to buy us a new pair of shoes lol he is guessing March 27 and I'm guessing April 1!


----------



## collette86

Pics of our little Kacey :)

i love her so much although the breast feeding is soo tough :(

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/090-Copy.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/126-Copy.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/084-Copy.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/059-Copy.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/039-Copy.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/046-Copy.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

Aww cute cute Princess!! Thanks for sharing.

Oh i checked my notes and he was put down as 8lb 6oz on tues not the 8lbs i was told :-/

I hope you win the shoes hehe  

xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- thats great news, things are moving along nicely

yoshi- hope your internal shows things are coming along

original- i hope mommas intuition wins!

collette- :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:she is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! what a beautiful family too. you and daddy look so happy. the bf is tough. im going to a clinic today to get help on my latch. im in so much pain!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Awww cute! :D


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## OriginalDoll

I had my 39 week appt on Tuesday. I'm a fingertip dilated, 50% thinned out, and at -1. They will check me again this coming Tuesday, if not much progress I will get a sonogram Friday to check baby and fluid. If after that, and still no progress, they will do an induction probably around April 2nd. Might have an April baby afterall!

Think I'm going to finish out this work week, I work Thursday-Monday, and start my leave.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh exciting i hope your bubba comes out soon!!

My little man is still holding on, i got checked for a sweep again today, i have radically changed inside and as she said almost ready for blast off but not quite enough to do a sweep.

I am going to be re checked on monday at my routine appointment to see if it can be done, if not i am on a countdown for the pitocin induction. x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I went to the OBGYN today and I am at a 3 now.


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like things are moving along for everyone! cant wait to see some babies :cloud9:


----------



## collette86

I'm so excited to hear all your both stories :) my little angel is 9 days old now! :) she is amazing :) I love her so much it's unreal!

It's been hard but I'm still breastfeeding and have got over the hard part! I'm really enjoying it now! Really helps u to bond :) so far my little monster has poo'ed on me 3times lol! Not used to having to move so quick lol! 

She is waking for feeds every 2-3hours in the day and every 3-4hours in the night time which is good! 

How's your little guy blessedmomma? 

Come on ladies it's time for babies to come! :) so exciting! Xxxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I lost my mucus plug. It started about two days ago and then then the rest of it came out today.


----------



## sunflower2310

I don't think my little man is coming any time soon. They say stress slows down the process so based on that i think i will need an induction as my life is currently falling apart.


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- sounds good!

sunflower- whats going on???

collette- thats just what my guy is doing. 2-3 hrs in day and 3-4 hrs at night. im enjoying nursing too. yesterday he started cluster feeding and fed for 2 hrs straight, then did it again a couple hrs later. he is almost 3 weeks old and they have a growth spurt around then, so completely normal to up the milk supply but i wasnt ready for it. love him so much :cloud9:


----------



## sunflower2310

Last Saturday my Husband text me and broke up with me. Completely out of the blue, no prior signals. I ended up in Hospital on Mothers day (which here was last Sunday) from it all and having to get Monkey checked out as he comotosed from it. x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my sunflower!!!! your about to have a baby together, what in the world is he thinking???? :growlmad:

im so sorry to hear all this. you must be terribly stressed out :hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

I am very stressed out as there was no signs. He is one of the good guys so it makes no sense. I have not been coping at all x


----------



## collette86

Aww sunflower, I hope your ok?? **hugs** do u think maybe he has just panicked with the baby coming and stuff? Some men do! I hope he sees sence as it's an awful think to do to a woman! I'm thinking of u! Just remember that ur little man needs u right now and u don't wanna be induced! It's worse than natural labour! :( 

Blessedmomma- I'm really enjoyin BF the only prob I'm having is that my milk is being released too fast so she keeps choking :( it's awful watching her struggle to breathe! So iv started expressin milk aswell and giving her one or two bottles of expressed milk too! Most places over here find it offensive to BF in public!! So I want her to bottle feed when I'm out! :) how's ur little man doing? Kacey is 10 days old! It's my due date today! Lol

Yoshi- happy due date :) hope ur little angek come soon :) losin ur plug is good :) I never noticed losin mine my waters just broke lol 

Xxxxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> Last Saturday my Husband text me and broke up with me. Completely out of the blue, no prior signals. I ended up in Hospital on Mothers day (which here was last Sunday) from it all and having to get Monkey checked out as he comotosed from it. x

Ohmy god. I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today is my due date and nothing is happening.


----------



## sunflower2310

I really don't know. He doesn't make sense. He refuses to work it out as a couple and has already taken his ring off and calls us separated :-(

No one understands him. I really pray that Monkey coming makes him want to try again as he is my world. We had such a strong bond. This feels like a nightmare that i should be waking up from, but i cannot wake up. xx


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> Today is my due date and nothing is happening.

Hopefully soon. Are they going to give you a sweep?

I am being checked again in the morning for one to be done, so think sweepy thoughts for me xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> Today is my due date and nothing is happening.
> 
> Hopefully soon. Are they going to give you a sweep?
> 
> I am being checked again in the morning for one to be done, so think sweepy thoughts for me xxClick to expand...

They didn't say anything about one. I have to wait until Thursday and see what happens.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> I really don't know. He doesn't make sense. He refuses to work it out as a couple and has already taken his ring off and calls us separated :-(
> 
> No one understands him. I really pray that Monkey coming makes him want to try again as he is my world. We had such a strong bond. This feels like a nightmare that i should be waking up from, but i cannot wake up. xx

I hope things work out for you. :hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

Lets hope you have your baby before then!

Thank you xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Just got back from my 40 week appointment. I had changed so much she was able to do a good sweep :happydance:

My last check i was almost there but still no access at all to do one and that was only Thursday. 

I have been told to keep active to make it more likely to be successful but that i was very very soft and shortened. 

I am already feeling more severe contractions and have had some bloody show. Please pray this works and quickly as i have been in labour for 5 weeks + now and really want this done :thumbup:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yay hopefully things happen now! Nothing is happening for me yet.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

New picture, 40 weeks and 1 day pregnant. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1040357.jpg

Sorry the stupid picture turned by it's self.


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- i hope it works!!!! :flower:

yoshi- you just look fab hun! :happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

Well i ended up in hospital early hours of yesterday morning. I had got to 2 cms so they gave me a mini sweep whilst there and monitored contractions. Was sent home to progress. Had to then go back at lunch time for a scan and Monkey was okay.

Contractions are still increasing although still at every 2 mins. I am trying to get hold of someone to check my progress as need to know if i have got any further along xx


----------



## collette86

Good luck sunflower I hope I wake up tomorrow to a happy birth story :) sending hugs your way from me and baby Kacey :) xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

So i am now 2 mins apart lasting 50-60 seconds. I lost some plug yesterday after midwife came out to check me. She did a good sweep then while she was there lol.

Went to Asda yesterday evening for a 6 hour walk (i like looking at the food lol) and contractions got worse. This morning when i woke up i had tons of show.

Labour ward said to eat and drink lots, have some rest and then get up and be active and call back when i am in tons more pain, as better of staying at home still for now. 

Should be today i have him, or early hours of tomorrow xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...achus-might-update-page-2-a.html#post16470491


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> So i am now 2 mins apart lasting 50-60 seconds. I lost some plug yesterday after midwife came out to check me. She did a good sweep then while she was there lol.
> 
> Went to Asda yesterday evening for a 6 hour walk (i like looking at the food lol) and contractions got worse. This morning when i woke up i had tons of show.
> 
> Labour ward said to eat and drink lots, have some rest and then get up and be active and call back when i am in tons more pain, as better of staying at home still for now.
> 
> Should be today i have him, or early hours of tomorrow xx

Good luck!


----------



## sunflower2310

Ahh yoshi you are a mummy to an outside baby! Congratulations!!!!! xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congratulations yoshi :happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/933323-hannah-here.html#post16566811


----------



## collette86

Congtrats yoshi :) she is lovely!

Hows u sunflower? Xx


----------



## sunflower2310

I gave birth to AlfieRay at 7:30pm on 31st March. It was a horrific delivery. Being released tomorrow xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- im sorry to hear it was so bad! i hope you and baby A are ok. how are things with your DH? was he there for the birth?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Awww I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you are both doing alright.


----------



## collette86

Congratulations sunflower :) I'm glad you LO is here and you are both well :) hugs xx


----------



## sunflower2310

He was a star for the birth. 

Monkey is a lot better today thankfully. We had the Midwife day 3 check today and she said it all looks on track which is great, seeing her again in day 5. 

He is now 7lb 5.5 which is within the 10% loss allowed.

I am hopefully going to be better in a few days, so i will be able to do more without so much pain. x 

I cannot believe we finally have our babies! I keep thinking wow he is actually mine...still feels like i have borrowed someone else's baby for a few days lol x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm glad you are doing better! :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

How is Mommyhood treating you Yoshi?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Well last night she woke up and started screaming, and she screamed for like an hour.


----------



## sunflower2310

Horrible when that happens isn't it.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yes it is. Last night was not as bad.


----------



## sunflower2310

I'm not doing well at all :'-(


----------



## blessedmomma

whats going on sunflower??? praying for you :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Awww whats wrong. :(


----------



## sunflower2310

Found out on day of birth of our son, after he left the birth he went to the pub and snogged someone :cry:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

:( Awww that's horrible! :hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

so will it finally let me upload a picture of AlfieRay lets see lol x


----------



## sunflower2310

grr it wont let me upload for some reason it keeps saying the file is too large :-/ i shall see what i can do and hopefully upload one! x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> grr it wont let me upload for some reason it keeps saying the file is too large :-/ i shall see what i can do and hopefully upload one! x

I have been having that same problem.


----------

